# 5 year plan to move to spain



## Cathycl (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi, just joined your forum, and it's full of really useful info and advice! My partner and I are on our 5 yr plan to move to Spain: by the time we get there we will both be 55+ and will be coming out with our two small dogs. 
We have been visiting for several years and each time we come we stay in differing places to see what the areas are like. So far the areas we wouldn't want to move to are Nerja, benalmadena, Torreblance, Torremolinos. However we do like La Cala and outskirts of Fuengerola. We also liked Mijas but I am a little concerned about the hilly parts as we get older! The plan is to move over in the winter months and rent for 6-12 months. I will probably post differing questions to the forum as we go thro the 5 year journey so hoping members can share their advice.
However initially I would like to ask if anyone lives in or near La Cala or El Faro could you share a little bit about what the areas are like? We ideally want to try living somewhere that's about 20 mins walk to shop/ bar/ restaurant, in an area that is dog friendly and has a mix of English and spanish people. Haven't tried staying in these areas before, just visited in the winter months and they seemed nice
Many thanks
Cathy


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cathycl said:


> Hi, just joined your forum, and it's full of really useful info and advice! My partner and I are on our 5 yr plan to move to Spain: by the time we get there we will both be 55+ and will be coming out with our two small dogs.
> We have been visiting for several years and each time we come we stay in differing places to see what the areas are like. So far the areas we wouldn't want to move to are Nerja, benalmadena, Torreblance, Torremolinos. However we do like La Cala and outskirts of Fuengerola. We also liked Mijas but I am a little concerned about the hilly parts as we get older! The plan is to move over in the winter months and rent for 6-12 months. I will probably post differing questions to the forum as we go thro the 5 year journey so hoping members can share their advice.
> However initially I would like to ask if anyone lives in or near La Cala or El Faro could you share a little bit about what the areas are like? We ideally want to try living somewhere that's about 20 mins walk to shop/ bar/ restaurant, in an area that is dog friendly and has a mix of English and spanish people. Haven't tried staying in these areas before, just visited in the winter months and they seemed nice
> Many thanks
> Cathy


While I can't help with any of the areas you mention I can comment on hilly areas. The village where we live is all hills, some quite steep. If you get used to them you don't notice them. Many of the residents here live well into their 90s and still get about on [literally] rickety legs resulting from malnutrition when younger. How do they manage? By zigzagging so that instead of going straight up the hill they cross from side to side so that instead of walking maybe five feet to go up 1 foot (a 1 in 5 hill) they walk 10 feet across the road and 10 feet back so walk 20 feet to go up that 1 foot (1 in 20 hill). Inland villages, can be more friendly especially if they haven't had bad experiences with hoards of incomers.we are in our seventh year here and it is great. We feel that we have been accepted from the start and are recipients of a wealth of produce, regularly receiving bags of 5kg oranges (for eating and juicing), 40kg potatoes, broad beans, lettuces, etc, etc. This week we had 2kg strawberries brought to the door. We often get too much for us to cope with so we pass some on to others less fortunate than ourselves.


----------



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

my husband and i are coming over on the 17th april to pick a apartment or villa whatever suits us we are going to la cala finestrat been hunners of times and love it not far from old town and the busy benidorm but far enough away if you get my meaning we were set on la cala finestrat but being on here am here more and more about torrismolinos think thats how its spelt lol so we will give that a visit as well wen we over like you we are in our late 40s and feel its now our time family all up in away hubby will commute from the uk for work but we have been planning this for ages taking everything into account we are also bringing our small dog i just cant wait but as i said look into everything and this form is fab for information too good luck x julia


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> While I can't help with any of the areas you mention I can comment on hilly areas. The village where we live is all hills, some quite steep. If you get used to them you don't notice them. Many of the residents here live well into their 90s and still get about on [literally] rickety legs resulting from malnutrition when younger. How do they manage? By zigzagging so that instead of going straight up the hill they cross from side to side so that instead of walking maybe five feet to go up 1 foot (a 1 in 5 hill) they walk 10 feet across the road and 10 feet back so walk 20 feet to go up that 1 foot (1 in 20 hill). Inland villages, can be more friendly especially if they haven't had bad experiences with hoards of incomers.we are in our seventh year here and it is great. We feel that we have been accepted from the start and are recipients of a wealth of produce, regularly receiving bags of 5kg oranges (for eating and juicing), 40kg potatoes, broad beans, lettuces, etc, etc. This week we had 2kg strawberries brought to the door. We often get too much for us to cope with so we pass some on to others less fortunate than ourselves.



That's a nice story about being welcomed into the heart of your fellow villagers

We too feel we are well liked by all around us. Indeed only yesterday there was a note left on our doorstep by the local mayor and his wife.

Haven't had time to get it translated but know it will be heartwarming. This is the content of the note. Any of you Spanish speakers able to help?


salir de nuestro país idiota


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> That's a nice story about being welcomed into the heart of your fellow villagers
> 
> We too feel we are well liked by all around us. Indeed only yesterday there was a note left on our doorstep by the local mayor and his wife.
> 
> ...


If you want to make your jokes a bit more convincing you'll need to brush up on your Spanish first.

If the note had been written by your local mayor or his wife I rather think it would have said "salga" not salir (you need the imperative rather than the infinitive, doncha know).


----------



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

whahahahah it means ......... idiot out of our country...... as you will know too funny that made my day cheers julia


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Unless you are retired and can afford private health insurance and need not to work and have a pension or income of some sort a 5 year plan is no good. If you are fully retired, have private health insurance and a decent income a 5 week plan will be enough. Spain is in one hum-dinger economic downturn and has not the means or desire to get out of it. Throw in the "honesty" of Spanish politicians and you have an economic disaster which will not be resolved even in your lifetime (or mine for that matter).

But, if you want to come to Spain, it is a renters paradise especially with the ever progressing amount of Brits going in the opposite direction.


----------



## Cathycl (Mar 16, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thanks for this. Being able to receive produce like that is lovely and I hope I would be able to offer something else in kind!


----------



## Cathycl (Mar 16, 2015)

*Monies to support living costs*



Leper said:


> Unless you are retired and can afford private health insurance and need not to work and have a pension or income of some sort a 5 year plan is no good. If you are fully retired, have private health insurance and a decent income a 5 week plan will be enough. Spain is in one hum-dinger economic downturn and has not the means or desire to get out of it. Throw in the "honesty" of Spanish politicians and you have an economic disaster which will not be resolved even in your lifetime (or mine for that matter).
> 
> But, if you want to come to Spain, it is a renters paradise especially with the ever progressing amount of Brits going in the opposite direction.


Hi thank you for this. Both my partner and I would have our private pensions and although he doesn't want to work I would like to do something. I am a qualified reiki practitioner and have health/ care qualification and also worked in higher ed for many years. Even if I didn't find anything paid, due to economic down turn, I would want to perhaps do something voluntary. Having been to Spain over several years I can see the impact of the economy in everyday life and the number of ppl who are unemployed so I have no illusions about the lack of job opportunities. I need to find out more about th private healthcare costs as the quotes seem to range a great deal from 200-500 euros/ month but we have built in the costs to our daily living expenses and therefore are prepared. I would love to only have 5 weeks to come over to spain but alas I need to work longer to get my pension lol. However having the 5 yr plan keeps me smiling! Thanks again for the reply


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Cathycl said:


> I would be able to offer something else in kind!




I am sure you will be very much liked in the local community then!:rofl:

On a serious note, your health insurance will be higher in price as you get into your 50's. I am a tad younger and pay 40 for super cover although that is through a work scheme. Seperately I would pay around 60 or 70 but shop around because if you are healthy i would have thought you can find better than the prices you are being quoted!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cathycl said:


> Thanks for this. Being able to receive produce like that is lovely and I hope I would be able to offer something else in kind!


We don't have any means of growing stuff BUT we have a gas stove with a thermostat (most Spanish stoves just have 'on' or 'off') so we can cook cakes and other goodies so we make them and give those. Some are made using some of the produce we have been given - carrot cake, zucchini bread, etc.

We also make orange marmalade from the oranges on the trees in the streets (note it is often illegal to pick them!). The police pick them (saves having the kids making a mess using them as footballs) and deliver them to the door. They get a couple of jars of marmalade!

In a couple of months we will be inundated with cherries and regularly receive more than 20kg which get made into jam, frozen, used in desserts, pies, etc.


----------



## Cathycl (Mar 16, 2015)

*Recirculate kindness*



baldilocks said:


> We don't have any means of growing stuff BUT we have a gas stove with a thermostat (most Spanish stoves just have 'on' or 'off') so we can cook cakes and other goodies so we make them and give those. Some are made using some of the produce we have been given - carrot cake, zucchini bread, etc.
> 
> We also make orange marmalade from the oranges on the trees in the streets (note it is often illegal to pick them!). The police pick them (saves having the kids making a mess using them as footballs) and deliver them to the door. They get a couple of jars of marmalade!
> 
> In a couple of months we will be inundated with cherries and regularly receive more than 20kg which get made into jam, frozen, used in desserts, pies, etc.


Great ideas and something I would love to do. I am all in favour of skill swapping so this would be perfect in a new life in Spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cathycl said:


> I need to find out more about th private healthcare costs as the quotes seem to range a great deal from 200-500 euros/ month but we have built in the costs to our daily living expenses and therefore are prepared. I would love to only have 5 weeks to come over to spain but alas I need to work longer to get my pension lol. However having the 5 yr plan keeps me smiling! Thanks again for the reply


Once you've been resident for a year, you can buy into the excellent Spanish healthcare system. This is known as _Convenio especial._ These details are from the British government website https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain



> *Purchasing public health insurance*
> 
> If you are not covered for state-run healthcare through any other means, the Spanish regional health authorities offer a special pay-in scheme (convenio especial). This is a public health insurance scheme available nation-wide where you pay a monthly fee to access state-run healthcare. The scheme is managed by each autonomous region.
> 
> ...


----------



## bbobandannie (Mar 19, 2015)

Cathy

Sounds like you are on the same adventure as we are. We are currently living and working in Madrid but early retirement starts next November (2016). It even sounds like your rental requirements are the same as ours, we have 2 dogs and want the same. We are planning at least 6/7 trips over the next 18 months to check out areas/towns. Last year we went to Frigiliana and that was fantastic though there was no evidence of loads of long term rentals available. I agree regarding Nerja, pretty scary the difference between the 2 towns with them being so close. One of the biggest problems I am noticing is the amount of Estate Agents sites advertising property which is no longer available. We are of to Xatvia with plans to check out Oliva and the Valencia region over Easter. Will let you know what it's like.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bbobandannie said:


> Cathy
> 
> Sounds like you are on the same adventure as we are. We are currently living and working in Madrid but early retirement starts next November (2016). It even sounds like your rental requirements are the same as ours, we have 2 dogs and want the same. We are planning at least 6/7 trips over the next 18 months to check out areas/towns. Last year we went to Frigiliana and that was fantastic though there was no evidence of loads of long term rentals available. I agree regarding Nerja, pretty scary the difference between the 2 towns with them being so close. One of the biggest problems I am noticing is the amount of Estate Agents sites advertising property which is no longer available. We are of to Xatvia with plans to check out Oliva and the Valencia region over Easter. Will let you know what it's like.


Re: the estate agents - an estate agent with no properties doesn't look much of an estate agency. An estate agency whose properties have all (or most of them) been sold looks like a successful estate agent. So which would you take a second look at, bearing in mind that Estate agents are some of the best fiction writers in the world?


----------



## bbobandannie (Mar 19, 2015)

It's all smoke and mirrors I suppose!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You should also be aware that the same property may be with several agents at various prices and if the agent has a number of properties that have all been sold, they may have been sold by other agents.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> We feel that we have been accepted from the start and are recipients of a wealth of produce, regularly receiving bags of 5kg oranges (for eating and juicing), 40kg potatoes, broad beans, lettuces, etc, etc. This week we had 2kg strawberries brought to the door. We often get too much for us to cope with so we pass some on to others less fortunate than ourselves.


Why do you the the "less fortunate" not get stuff given to them? Is it because they don't speak Spanish or integrate? Or are they just not liked


----------



## Cathycl (Mar 16, 2015)

*Renting*



bbobandannie said:


> Cathy
> 
> Sounds like you are on the same adventure as we are. We are currently living and working in Madrid but early retirement starts next November (2016). It even sounds like your rental requirements are the same as ours, we have 2 dogs and want the same. We are planning at least 6/7 trips over the next 18 months to check out areas/towns. Last year we went to Frigiliana and that was fantastic though there was no evidence of loads of long term rentals available. I agree regarding Nerja, pretty scary the difference between the 2 towns with them being so close. One of the biggest problems I am noticing is the amount of Estate Agents sites advertising property which is no longer available. We are of to Xatvia with plans to check out Oliva and the Valencia region over Easter. Will let you know what it's like.


Many thanks for your reply. We plan to come back over to Spain later in the year and check out areas such as La Cala De Mijas and Torrenueva which also seems to offer greener and dog walking areas. However rental properties in these areas, other than apartments, seem limited and we would rather prefer a townhouse with a garden for the dogs. But we have time to be able to keep exploring areas, but preference would be costal-ish but without being in full touristy locations. Good luck with your searching
Cathy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Why do you the the "less fortunate" not get stuff given to them? Is it because they don't speak Spanish or integrate? Or are they just not liked


I've been given so many lemons I can't use them all. You can have some if you like.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Why do you the the "less fortunate" not get stuff given to them? Is it because they don't speak Spanish or integrate? Or are they just not liked


There is one just round the corner from us (Spanish aged about 50 and not overly bright) who, for some reason is looked down upon. She is a bit rough and ready and has a son (possibly out of wedlock) who isn't quite all there and apart from doing a few very menial odd-jobs is virtually unemployable. They were homeless because their landlord wanted the house they were renting, available to sell. The nephew of the old lady who lived round the corner had inherited her house when she died and lets the woman and her son live there for a nominal rent.

She has a job in the next town which brings her in about 8 Euros a day. She leaves home at 7 am and gets back at about 3pm. She slipped and broke her ankle early last year and it took months to get better and, of course, during that time she was unable to work. SWMBO and the woman down the road conspired to do a bit of extra shopping for things that she would use and they used to pop by the house "Somebody called and left these for you". 

We have just been clearing out some of the stuff from the house of a Brit who died and there was a load of things that we wouldn't use so they are in carrier bags ready to be taken to our "charity case". We also get loads of produce, far more than we can reasonably use, e.g. we still have about 4 kg of oranges and we will probably receive another 5kg+ tomorrow and even consuming 3 a day between us, we have a job keeping up.

It's very much a case of trying to help but avoiding making the recipient feel uncomfortable.


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi I have an apartment not far from La Cala and I go there a lot the village itself is fairly flat has good shops, bars and restaurants and a good beach and gets busy If you go on the other side of the careterra it starts to get a bit hilly although nothing drastic. El Faro is much smaller urbanisation however a bit quieter than La Cala


----------



## Cathycl (Mar 16, 2015)

slatts said:


> Hi I have an apartment not far from La Cala and I go there a lot the village itself is fairly flat has good shops, bars and restaurants and a good beach and gets busy If you go on the other side of the careterra it starts to get a bit hilly although nothing drastic. El Faro is much smaller urbanisation however a bit quieter than La Cala


Hi thanks for this info. Is La Cala over run in summer to the point it becomes a place to avoid until out of season, or does it manage to stay reasonably ok? We were told by some people in La Cala that most of the shops were in Sita de calhadona (& apologises is I haven't spelt that correctly) so they need a car to get majority of shopping. However everyone's needs and definitions of 'shops' differs so I wonder if it is subjective of what's available or not? 
Cathy


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

La Cala has everything you need. Supermarkets, a decent health centre, banks etc. plus all the usual shops and back street workshops. We had two great wooden doors made there. Weekly market too, all within walking distance. You wouldn't have to leave the place. Yes it does get crowded in summer but so does all the other places you have mentioned. I like the place, has good vibes.

Ps. There is also an Irish pub and the inevitable Chinese restaurant


----------



## Cathycl (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you for all the great replies. I think we will look to stay in the la Cala area in sept when we come over to allow us to explore that area. Does anyone have recommendations for where to stay. Partner(sadly) needs a tv with English channels and as long as there is an outside space for me to escape and watch and hear sounds of real spain (lol dogs and Spanish chatter - the latter I love to listen too). If anyone has recommendations I would Be really grateful. Like to get something booked now so I can keep dreaming over the summer ha


----------



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

*la cala*



Isobella said:


> La Cala has everything you need. Supermarkets, a decent health centre, banks etc. plus all the usual shops and back street workshops. We had two great wooden doors made there. Weekly market too, all within walking distance. You wouldn't have to leave the place. Yes it does get crowded in summer but so does all the other places you have mentioned. I like the place, has good vibes.
> 
> Ps. There is also an Irish pub and the inevitable Chinese restaurant


hi isabella do you live in la cala thats where we are heading in april to veiw apatrments be coming over may june time to live for a year to start with been their and we loved it x


----------

